# FS/FF: monster fish



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

3x green army oscars 6-8" - *SOLD!!*

2x bichirs - *sold* 2 palmas bichirs 13" and 11"

*Free:* Redtail catfish 2ft. (bring big box and net) *GONE!!*

Baby Convicts - 2 for 1 dollar 

I would like to consider trade for discus or equipment pm me!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i will trade for the bichirs


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

PM me thanks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would love the rtc, but im on the island...
another geographic FAIL


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What kind of bichirs? How big?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

2 palmas bichirs 13" and 11"


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

green army oscars?? Never heard or seen those type of oscars...you got any pics of them you can pm me. Thanks,Ray


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

babbar32 said:


> green army oscars?? Never heard or seen those type of oscars...you got any pics of them you can pm me. Thanks,ray


pmd.............


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

OSCARS available and catfish


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

BUMP need oscars gone.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bump for oscar make me an offer.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumpp added convict babies for sale 1" in size growing fast though.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I would love the oscars but again still on the island, know anyone heading over this way i can meet up .
can no longer properly house the rtc , but I could do some tank re arranging again only if you have someone heading this way,


----------



## BigFish420 (Jun 24, 2012)

*rtc*

hi is the rtc still available? what size thanks!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Two feet and yes available.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

CATFISH gone!


----------

